# Halloween costumes 2020



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

Anybody here started working on their costumes for this year yet?


----------



## Fraidy (Jun 11, 2020)

While I'm usually too disorganized to have much of a costume for myself, I already have ideas for what I'm hoping to talk my other household members into wearing for Halloween. That would include two large Anubis (Egyptian jackal) costumes that I would make. 
What about you? Have you decided what you want to go as?


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, im going to be this guy. My hat will either be the Russian Ushanka or German helmet. Im going to be wearing a WW2 soldier trenchcoat as well.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

same as last year, cost me so much I've got to wear it at least 2 times


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Probably something with a mask!...like a ninja!


----------



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

Fraidy said:


> While I'm usually too disorganized to have much of a costume for myself, I already have ideas for what I'm hoping to talk my other household members into wearing for Halloween. That would include two large Anubis (Egyptian jackal) costumes that I would make.
> What about you? Have you decided what you want to go as?


I'm still brainstorming! Let you know soon


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Renaissance style fairytale witch. Thinking Baba Yaga or Hansel and Gretel style.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

We always do a family costume, based on our daughters interest.. she’s bounced around this year with her interest, so not sure yet.

We’ve done Peter Pan, Scooby Doo, Down on the Farm, Nightmare Before Christmas, and last year was Haunted Mansion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm usually working at our haunt on Halloween so my costumes are tied to various characters in our haunts.. but this year our haunt will be closed due to covid so I have started brainstorming what do so because I can literally be anything this year. Even if it's just hanging out with a few friends this year I'm still dressing up


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I have this effed-up idea of wearing a scrooge-style men's nightgown and night cap (and holding a candle, natch), but with a creepy mask and gloves. 
I've finally found the perfect nightgown/cap combo, but it's from the UK. I don't mind paying more for it since it is just what I'm after. However, I'm unsure of sizing. Does anyone know if a UK size XL is the same as a US size XL? Halp!


----------



## Jack Deth (May 11, 2020)

Looks like Halloween this year will be with just a few friends. Thinking about repeating a favorite costume from a Halloween past and make it easy. Maybe King Diamond, Vic Rattlehead or Ghostface. The Grim Reaper is a favorite-just do skeleton makeup, a hooded robe and scythe. Leaning towards a costume with makeup so i won't have to remove a mask to eat/drink.


----------



## GhostwoodManor (Nov 1, 2017)

My nearly four year old son gets to pick our Halloween costumes (for now anyway). Since he is a huge fan of Shawn the Sheep he has decreed that he will be Shawn, and my wife and I will be the Farmer and Bitzer.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

We shaved my son's head during covid because we were stuck at home and he needed a cut, and he looked A LOT like season 1 Eleven from stranger things. I was season 3 El last year, and thought it would be cool if I could be a demogorgon with him this year, but to pull off that costume seems beyond my skill set  / running out of time to attempt to make it. sooo we are TBD here!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

I decided on jason from friday the 13th part 7. Ive got all the materials now i just need to get off my butt and make it


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

My costume is going to be some kind of undead punk. So far I have a mask (a hairless Toxictoons Kook Aid mask), a jacket (an old army surplus jacket), and four old Svengoolie buttons. I have three pins coming, and I plan on making a few more "pins" (though not out of the normal material) to add to the jacket.


----------

